# Creating hair effect



## Ross08 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi All

Happy new.
I've just started wood carving and have a very little knowledge with wood carving. 
My question is what type off tools are best for creating an hair effect.
Would it be best to use gouges? From videos on you tube they seem popular., but what are the best sizes and shape.
Going to be brave and try an orangutan.

Here's my first project I completed a few days ago. Meant to be a kestrel.


----------



## Planeman41 (Dec 19, 2016)

The best way is by feather burning. See this YouTube video.


----------



## jeffcote (Jan 18, 2017)

I see a lot of people who carve animals using the wood burning technique and they turn out very well, but if you are a beginner carver and are not looking to invest heavily in a quality burning setup, then I would suggest giving it a go with a v-tool. I have achieved great results using this method. Good luck!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> I see a lot of people who carve animals using the wood burning technique and they turn out very well, but if you are a beginner carver and are not looking to invest heavily in a quality burning setup, then I would suggest giving it a go with a v-tool. I have achieved great results using this method. Good luck!
> 
> - jeffcote


+1 wood burning for feathers,
+1 use a v-tool for hair.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Ross
I read some where about some one using a very stiff wire brush to make hair, I have never tried it, success would be determined by the softness of the wood one was using
Hope this helps you
Bruce


----------

